# If You Smoked Pot During Pregnany..



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

how did your kids turn out? healthy? more or less artistically inclined? on-track/behind developmentally? would you do it again? do you have regrets?

disclaimer:
I'm not pregnant, and not looking to start a debate (or even a discussion, really) on whether or not women _should_ smoke during pregnancy. I was reading some blogs and just wondering how parents feel that their children (or other kids whose mothers who partook) turned out..

and.... go!


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

I turned out great, and I assume that my mom smoked pot during her pregnancy with me, as I cannot imagine her NOT smoking pot







I was always developmentally on track, verbally precocious, etc. etc.

I don't smoking anything is particularly great for a fetus, but I am waaaay more comfortable with a little THC crossing the placenta than with most of the drugs we use to treat depression and mental illness (just as an example).


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I didn't ... but my husband's half sister did. Supposedly her doctor even told her, if his pregnant patients were going to do anything, drug or alcohol wise, pot would be his pick.

Can't vouch for that but her kids are totally normal, healthy...

I don't know if I'd actually toke up while pregnant... I thought about it with my son and then was like, eh, I don't NEED this... but I wouldn't recoil in horror at anyone else doing it, either. I'm inclined to think as long as it's not habitual it's not going to do any harm.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

My mother smoked cigarettes (tobacco) during several pregnancies. This is not recommended for many reasons.
How did we turn out as adults:
We all grew up healthy physically, did well in school, were very active (sports), all graduated with honors from college. The oldest finished graduate school with a 4.0 (me). Her children all love animals and are very empathic and love their family. None drink or smoke.

But that by no means supports and suggests that people should smoke cigarettes (tobacco) during pregnancy. None of her children smoke tobacco sticks and find the smoke absolutely disgusting to a high degree.

I do not know of any other experience with drugs, legal or illegal and pregnancy. Not a doctor but my own common sense tells me not to include drugs with a developing baby fetus.


----------



## Bookworm? (Aug 16, 2006)

I know most people aren't going to fess up even if they did smoke while pregnant as it's such a taboo, but I'm okay coming out.
I did to some degree with all 3 of mine. My 9yo ds was born with bilateral clubfeet which I at first blamed myself for but came to find out it is genetic. He also has some difficulty with reading. Dh had some learing disabilties as a kid and so I don't blame pot for this. He is the one I smoked the least with but was the most nervous about doing it. I always felt bad after like I was doing something wrong to him. I also breastfed him for the shortest time (13mo) He can draw really well and has always been developmentally on track despite spending his first 15 mo in casts.
With the girls I had done a little more research and felt more comfortable with it. One is 6 and the other 3. They are both advanced for thier ages with no delays I am aware of. My 6 yo is very bright, writing and spelling at 3,
able to read before kindy. My 3yo has always been ahead on motor skills, she has a good vocabulary and speaks pretty clearly. All of my kids have different strengths and weaknesses just like any kids. I don't think it helped or hurt one way or the other. They have no serious health problems, are rarely sick and have never been hospitalized.(except for ds surgery on his feet)
I felt it helped me with depression and morning sickness when I was pregnant. I wouldn't say it's something everyone should do but I don't think moderate use should be discouraged. It's definetly better than some of the alternatives.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bookworm?* 
I know most people aren't going to fess up even if they did smoke while pregnant as it's such a taboo, but I'm okay coming out.

I think it's more because no one wants to find someone stalking them online trying to report them to CPS. You never know what people are going to say/do.


----------



## TwinsTwicePlusTwo (Dec 7, 2008)

The biggest pot-head I've ever met is my pediatrician's mother. She started smoking up in the late 60s and never stopped. She has two sons, both of whom graduated med school with honors and are all-around wonderful people (did I mention she carried healthy twins to 39 weeks while smoking pot AND cigarettes?) She's a lovely lady who was a good mom and has a great relationship with her grown children.

I smoked pot heavily during my first pregnancy and occasionally during my second. My oldest daughter is completely healthy, highly gifted, and musically talented. My older twins are highly and profoundly gifted, healthy, and athletic.

Life's a crap-shoot, lol.


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

I read an amazing article (I thought it was in Mothering) about a mom who smoked during pregnancy to control nausea. She had had it so severely during her previous pregnancies that her children were sick and underweigt and had to be in the NICU. Finally, she decided to smoke pot for the following pregnancy and it was great at controling her nausea. Her baby was born healthy and full-term. She surmised that the pot was probably healthier for her and the baby than the meds they had had her on in a previous pregnancy. I tend to agree.

I knew a woman who had this condition during her pregnancy and told her to consider pot. She laughed at me like I was joking but I was not. This definitely enforces the idea that medical marijuana needs to be legalized.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

My best friend smoked non stop during her second pregnancy and her son turned out extremely smart but with ADHD. She still wonders to this day if it had anything to do with the ADHD part.

However, I've known many other moms who smoked pot and their kids turned out just fine. If I had hyperemesis during pregnancy, I would probably smoke a bit.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
I think it's more because no one wants to find someone stalking them online trying to report them to CPS. You never know what people are going to say/do.

yep.

Because its illegal means it wrong right?







We can chug litres of caffeine but have a smoke and you are unfit for parenting. What are you going to do.

I think ANYTHING in excess in pregnancy is bad.


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

There have been a couple of articles recently about studies done on the "crack babies" of the '80s, and their development. Apparently, children born addicted to crack turn out, in the long term, pretty much like other kids. No unusually high numbers of delays or other issues. If crack doesn't harm babies in the long run, I'm guessing that a little pot wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Two thoughts -

1. Perhaps people don't believe it *is* bad, even though the experts say it might be.
2. Having something pass through your body and liver and placenta and then go to the baby is a little different than giving it directly to the newborn.


----------



## Getz (May 22, 2005)

I am 99.9% positive my mom was smoking pot while pregnant with us. (and cigarettes) My sister and I are both pretty smart, graduated college with honors, etc. I do have some memories of her smoking pot in front of us (so we got some second-hand smoke). Maybe that's why my sister and I have weight problems, we were exposed to the munchies from an early age.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 25, 2004)

Um...this is slightly faulty logic. I devoured Extra Spicy Thom Yum all through my pregnancy.

Thom Yum with its tofu and lemon grass is a great source of protein and vitamins. The Capsaicin in the hot peppers helped to keep my heart and kidneys functioning well during the added stress of pregnancy. All this is good stuff.

Feeding Extra Spicy Thom Yum to a newborn would be horrible, and very likely dangerous and traumatic.

Feeding a newborn 12oz of stout beer? Bad Idea, you would kill them with alcohol poisoning.

Drinking 12oz of stout beer once a month while pregnant however is actually recommended by plenty of OB's and midwifes.

Pregnant women can safely do lots of things that expose their unborn children to things that could be damaging to a newborn.

Think it through, and try to hold your judgment in check.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I did during my second pregnancy and m/c'ed at 10 weeks. I don't think it was the pot, though. I got pregnant in recovery from an eating disorder, and I don't think my body was ready to support a pregnancy yet at that point.
I don't smoke pot anymore only because DH is military and he can get in trouble for me doing it. It's also not great for your lungs-- if I were to use it again I'd probably find another way.

Brownies, anyone?


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I know for a fact my mother smoked while pregnant with me.

I then turned out to be a kid with asthma, allergies, and ear infections - BUT I suspect that is partly heredity (the allergies) and partly living with smokers as a child. Most likely, the smoking while I was in utero wasn't as harmful as the smoking when I was ex utero.

I have to confess - when I see a pregnant woman smoking - I feel torn between saying "Oh my god, look at that" because it will make ME look/feel like a superior mother since I wouldn't do it (I don't smoke, I can't stand smoke, I won't tolerate smoke anywhere) - and thinking, honestly, it's probably not doing that much, if any, harm.

But smoking once the baby is out, that is something else...


----------



## Aquafina (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

I agree. Every time I see threads like this.. I get very upset on a almost visceral level








:









I am sure there are mothers that do really need it for morning sickness,I guess I just dont understand it







..........I know my OB said to drink a glass of wine if I need to relax in the evening.....I found it a little strange to suggest that.I am would never do that..I also find it weird to drink coffee or soda while preg.......

I am sure the pot is better then msg,trans fat,HFS in utero though......

I guess out for the weekend with your girlfriends ok......Pregnant or with babe around not ok JMHO


----------



## Aquafina (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah your right I know this thread is about the children.....I am sure that the children grow up beautiful and smart.....I am sure most kids that mothers smoked pot in utero are more healthy then most american kids that were fed a bad american diet while in utero........


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I read a fair amount of research when I was in college (for a paper) on the effect of pot during pregnancy, and they really have a hard time finding any effects from the THC. The SMOKE on the other hand seems to be the source of the (few) problems. They think it's related to how one smokes, causing them to have less oxygen available for a few moments during the inhale. That said, they really haven't found many problems from that, either. FYI, this research was done at least 10 years ago (I haven't looked recently). I didn't smoke during my pregnancies, though.


----------



## Aquafina (Oct 2, 2006)

See she said it perfect its the smoke that I dont like...I would not be offended to see a preg mother eat some pot brownies,might give her heartburn though.....


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Extremely healthy. He's rarely even had a cold or other common bug, and when he was 1 year old *I* got rotavirus instead of him! He has no chronic health problems or allergies.

Not unusually artistic. He was on the late side with representational drawing, but he sang recognizable tunes very early.

Within normal range on all developmental milestones and way ahead on some. He was able to use his hands purposefully from birth and had good neck control by 2 weeks old. He's got great balance and spatial sense. He has a huge vocabulary and amazing capacity for memorizing songs and poems.

His attention span always has been impressive for his age. As a baby, his usual waking state was simultaneously very calm and very attentive.

I have no regrets and would do it again--with the same limits on frequency and quantity of consumption. I cut way back when I started trying to get pregnant, and then I quit entirely for about 6 weeks when it smelled bad to me, which I figured was a sign that it was something I should not put into my body then. It was NOT an effective pregnancy-nausea treatment for me







but just made me dizzy.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aquafina* 
See she said it perfect its the smoke that I dont like...I would not be offended to see a preg mother eat some pot brownies,might give her heartburn though.....

I think the goal is to _not be offended_ by any of the choices that another family may make.

I am saddened when I see a pregnant woman smoking cigarettes and I may have tears if I see someone 'spank' a child but I am absolutely not offended by it (unless it's directed toward me, why would I be?).

I wish we could all understand the fact that we are just here, for a short time, trying to survive and make some sense of our existence. I'd rather not spend my moments arguing personal beliefs or letting myself be offended by someone else's parenting.. I'm busy enough trying to create happiness in my own life, I can't let everyone elses judgements seep through.

just sayin.. (since this thread seems to be turning into a discussion







)


----------



## Aquafina (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah offended was kinda a bad word but I would be hurt and I would want to cry inside if I seen a mother smoking anything







......

I know that there are people who need it pot for medical and I know that it is probbly way better then most pills a dr would give and I see nothing wrong about that......

This is compleatly off topic but salted tosted hemp seeds are yummie....


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aquafina* 
Yeah offended was kinda a bad word but I would be hurt and I would want to cry inside if I seen a mother smoking anything







......

I know that there are people who need it pot for medical and I know that it is probbly way better then most pills a dr would give and I see nothing wrong about that......

This is compleatly off topic but salted tosted hemp seeds are yummie....

I'm sorry- I didn't even mean my comment to be directed _at_ you, I was just picking on the word









I think that some people really are offended by what others do -within _their_ lives- and take it way to personally (not to imply that you do, by any means!).

So, sorry again if my post came across as jumping on you..

eta: we !love!love!love! salted hemp seeds.. and granola/milk/butter/waffles/powders/clothes!


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

"Every time I see threads like this.. I get very upset on a almost visceral level."

That's exactly how I feel when I see a thread encouraging a woman to take Zoloft/Paxil/Wellbutrin/etc. and continue nursing her newborn.

But in reality, you do what you have to to survive. If I had hyperemesis, I would use THC to control it because everything else is way scarier to me. If I had PPD that required drugs, I personally would switch to formula rather than expose my newborn's fragile brain chemistry to SSRIs, but I see no point in lambasting other women who make the choice not to. It's not like formula is risk-free!

It seems to me that, in a situation where every choice has a potential bad effect, we tend to decide the the choice which results in the most suffering for the mama is the safest choice. Or, crazily enough, that the choice endorsed by the pharmaceutical industry is the safest choice. I just don't see the logic in it.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

One of my good friends smoked the whole time she was pregnant with her 1st dd. The dd is now a freshman in college who graduated from high school with a 4.0. She's super-smart and just a great kid. I hope my kids make it through their teen years as seamlessly as she did.







Not sure if she smoked any with her 2nd dd...

I smoked before I found out I was pg with dd. I also drank heavily twice during that time. Smoked cigs too. The day I found out she was in my belly, I stopped. I told my mw about it, and she said that it wasn't any big deal, just not to continue. I didn't have nausea too bad (or any other medical conditions that I needed the pot for), so I didn't smoke at all during the rest of the pregnancy. Pot and alcohol smelled really bad to me during pregnancy. I haven't had a cigarette since then, and that was 8 years ago!

Anyway, dd doesn't have any negative affects from those few weeks of exposure to the pot. She reads well above level, and is generally a smart and creative kid.


----------



## churndash (Mar 25, 2009)

My ex-husband's mother smoked and drank while pregnant with him. He has a lot of problems: short term memory loss, poor impulse control, struggled in school, dyslexia. He was very low birthweight too. Of course it's hard to say if those problems were caused by the booze, the pot, a combination of both, or just a coincidence.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

i used thc during my pregnancies due to very severe hyperemesis during my four pregnancies-however i did not smoke it.

i have three girls, and one child that died in utero due to the hyperemesis.

my three children are all very smart, bright, healthy and funny. one of my children is very spirited, and has high highs and low lows, but i do not think it has anything to do with ingesting thc during my pregnancy with her.

i was advised to ingest thc by several hyperemesis specialists.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegemamato* 
I think the goal is to _not be offended_ by any of the choices that another family may make.

I am saddened when I see a pregnant woman smoking cigarettes and I may have tears if I see someone 'spank' a child but I am absolutely not offended by it (unless it's directed toward me, why would I be?).

I wish we could all understand the fact that we are just here, for a short time, trying to survive and make some sense of our existence. I'd rather not spend my moments arguing personal beliefs or letting myself be offended by someone else's parenting.. I'm busy enough trying to create happiness in my own life, I can't let everyone elses judgements seep through.

just sayin.. (since this thread seems to be turning into a discussion







)

I totally agree for the most part...although certain actions are absolutely offensive to me b/c of the high social cost (mostly continuing to drink alcohol while pregnant).


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

I was smoking pot daily before I found out I was pregnant. I honestly doubt it's harmful...but because of the lack of studies I decided to quit. My DD is perfectly normal and healthy thus far. I also know some adults whose mother's smoked when they were pregnant and they've turned out fine and healthy.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

No experience with it - I was completely fed up with pot by the time I got pregnant with ds1. It doesn't bother me when other women smoke it when they're pregnant, and the women I've known who did so have perfectly normal kids. The couple that have children with serious problems are fairly negligent, in general.

Aside from things like really, really extreme drinking on a regular basis, or smoking crack or meth, I'm not really bothered by what other women do when they're pregnant. The societal tyranny of "OMG - you're _pregnant_ - you can't do _that_!" turns my stomach. I've also had the experience of needing an emergency c-section after doing everything "right" and watching other people have relatively easy births to perfectly normal, healthy kids after doing everything "wrong", and I just don't think it's so easy to say what's okay and what isn't.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpiderMum* 
I was smoking pot daily before I found out I was pregnant. I honestly doubt it's harmful...but because of the lack of studies I decided to quit. My DD is perfectly normal and healthy thus far. I also know some adults whose mother's smoked when they were pregnant and they've turned out fine and healthy.

That reminds me... my MIL was mentioning that someone in town who allegedly smokes pot







had babies with clef palates and she went off on this entire rant about how weed causes that.







Not sure if she knew or not at the time that we were huge pot heads (we were in college, and definitely into the weed at that time), but she was ranting and ranting about it. I've never met anyone that I actually KNOW smokes pot and had a baby with clef palate, but I do have a friend who I'm pretty sure DOESN'T and had a son with a clef lip. She's sure she did everything right and was heartbroken when her son had a birth defect of this nature. I feel bad that people like my mother-in-law probably assume that she was smoking up all that time (whether or not that's wrong) and it caused that. *sigh* Like somehow it's HER FAULT. Bleh.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I know a girl who was born with a cleft palate and she said it was because her mom smoked cigarettes like crazy.







I would think you would have to smoke an awful lot of pot to do that. I am not even sure it's physically possible to smoke that much.


----------



## SkyMomma (Jul 13, 2006)

My mom did massive amounts of drugs while preg with me...not so much pot, but barbitutes, lots of acid, etc. She has a (kind of) funny story about the Dr. giving her laughing gas during labor, she turned to my dad & said: "This stuff is a joke! Go get me some real drugs!"







I was full term, almost 8 pounds, ahead of the developmental curve...but, I also deal with sensory issues, severe depression, anxiety disorders, super strong reactions to pot & acid, immune issues, and so on. Definately creative! Visual arts & crafts.

Brother #1, She did less drugs (but still some), improved her diet, etc. He was full-term, just over 7 pounds, very, very smart...but, probably would have been diagnosed with ADHD if growing up now, & has a severe, unidentifiable seizure disorder. Also creative, although not artistic.

Brother #2, no drugs, tons of vitamins (she was really into Adele Davis) & great dieat AND got high all. the. time. Constantly smoking pot (she lived with a house of jazz musicians.) He was full-term, huge, very, very healthy (gets sick less than any of us)...but, has learning disabilities, has also had a grand mal seizure, and gets high. Every day. _He_ believes that he may be addicted & may have been born that way. Very, very creative - visual arts & music.

Me? I'm sober, & have been for about 10 years. Off all psych meds. Try to treat any health issues with homeopathy or very gentle herbs. My big issue is sugar--but I'm working on it







Both my boys were full-term, big (8pds & 9.6!), healthy, active, super-alert, ahead of the developmental curve. DS1 is super creative (music & play), may be gifted, & has had 4 febrile seizures.

Interesting thread!

Oh! Just remembered something...my mom tells this story about my brother #2. When he was about 6 months (& she was still smoking up at least a few times a day) he got this very persistant cough. Her macrobiotic, health conscious friend told her that he was being affected by the pot my mom was smoking through her milk. She stopped-so did my little brother's cough.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NJ*Doula* 
There have been a couple of articles recently about studies done on the "crack babies" of the '80s, and their development. Apparently, children born addicted to crack turn out, in the long term, pretty much like other kids. No unusually high numbers of delays or other issues. If crack doesn't harm babies in the long run, I'm guessing that a little pot wouldn't hurt anything.

Try working for social services and seeing these "crack babies" in real life and then telling me that they are "fine" in the long run. A couple of articles are not the end all be all of medical science.







:


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *northcountrymama* 
If you wouldn't give it to your newborn, why is it OK for your baby in utero?

I wouldn't give a newborn anything but breastmilk, but I don't think living on that while I'm pregnant is really feasible


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NJ*Doula* 
There have been a couple of articles recently about studies done on the "crack babies" of the '80s, and their development. Apparently, children born addicted to crack turn out, in the long term, pretty much like other kids. No unusually high numbers of delays or other issues. If crack doesn't harm babies in the long run, I'm guessing that a little pot wouldn't hurt anything.

Oh my gosh! But have you ever had to care for a baby born addicted to crack? I have worked with them, one little girl who screamed 24/7 and pulled her own hair out until she was bald! The fostermom/aunt was so sleep deprived she had to let her go to a fosterhome. It is true that by about age one or two, the effects go away and they can be normal children. But that first year..... you cant imagine all the issues!!!

Ok, I know you werent saying since they turn out ok in the end, its ok to smoke crack during pregnancy, lol! Just had to respond in case anyone misconstrued it that way.... baby may turn out ok later on, but those first couple years are pure hell on baby and everyone else. Dont smoke crack!!

Pot, on the other hand....I had a friend (really, it wasnt me) who had hyperemesis and was losing weight and at the point where they truly thought she would lose the baby.....one day when she was so nauseated and miserable she couldnt take it anymore, she took a hit off a joint. One or two hits thats it, the nausea went away and she ate a little. So she started doing that two or three times every day. Next docs visit, she had actually gained and her doctor told her to keep doing it!

So, for that reason, yeah, I would do it. Her baby turned out fine.

Of course, its probally better not to, but I doubt its any worse than cafenated drinks and its waaaay better than cigaretts imo.


----------



## ~NewMa~ (Nov 20, 2007)

My mom smoked pot during all 3 of her pregnancies and while nursing.
All 3 of us are successful in life








I'm an RN, my sister's a cosmetologist and my brother is a talented artist and personal trainer.
Most of her friends did the same and all have normal kids too.


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eclipse95* 
My best friend smoked non stop during her second pregnancy and her son turned out extremely smart but with ADHD. She still wonders to this day if it had anything to do with the ADHD part.


Was the child vaccinated? I would link that to it before pot smoking.


----------



## gruver (May 31, 2005)

i recently had a discussion about this with a friend. i don't know, for sure, a lot of women that smoked pot while pregnant, just some that i suspect did. the friend i was talking to said the only commonality she has seen across women she knows who smoked while pregnant was a lazy eye. of course, my DS has a slightly lazy eye and i didn't smoke while pregnant with him. we'll see how this one turns out









i think the judgment and "you wouldn't give it to a newborn" is kind of hilarious, frankly. i can think of a lot of things i wouldnt give a newborn that i find perfectly fine having myself. like, oh, i don't know, vitamins, spinach, and chocolate.


----------



## bebebradford (Apr 4, 2008)

I think smoking a pack of ciggs a day would be alot worse.. BUT why smoke anything that you are UNSURE about. I've seen a lot posts where mothers felt guilty after smoking because they weren't sure what it would do to the baby... So why do it? IMO


----------



## bebebradford (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
Oh my gosh! But have you ever had to care for a baby born addicted to crack? I have worked with them, one little girl who screamed 24/7 and pulled her own hair out until she was bald! The fostermom/aunt was so sleep deprived she had to let her go to a fosterhome. It is true that by about age one or two, the effects go away and they can be normal children. But that first year..... you cant imagine all the issues!!!

Ok, I know you werent saying since they turn out ok in the end, its ok to smoke crack during pregnancy, lol! Just had to respond in case anyone misconstrued it that way.... baby may turn out ok later on, but those first couple years are pure hell on baby and everyone else. Dont smoke crack!!

Pot, on the other hand....I had a friend (really, it wasnt me) who had hyperemesis and was losing weight and at the point where they truly thought she would lose the baby.....one day when she was so nauseated and miserable she couldnt take it anymore, she took a hit off a joint. One or two hits thats it, the nausea went away and she ate a little. So she started doing that two or three times every day. Next docs visit, she had actually gained and her doctor told her to keep doing it!

So, for that reason, yeah, I would do it. Her baby turned out fine.

Of course, its probally better not to, but I doubt its any worse than cafenated drinks and its waaaay better than cigaretts imo.


I agree with EVERYTHING you said. That's heartbreaking about that poor innocent baby. Just heartbreaking.


----------



## Roar (May 30, 2006)

It seems like the main form of logic in this thread is to say yeah but it would be worse if I; and then name a list of stuff. Well, yeah, it would be worse if you took up drinking Drano and stabbing your belly with a switchblade. But, that doesn't really make everything short of that a good idea either.


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

my mom for sure smoked up when pregnant with me. I have had a lot of issues as a child because of her excessive pot smoking. note that i say excessive though. and im not talking about the pregnancy part but just her smoking in general when i was a kid. in the house, in front of my friends, etc. a lot of my friends parents would find out and then wouldnt allow their kids to come over or hang out with me, she would drive while high, she would take me to the dealer with her etc etc. i think my issue with parents smoking pot is that you are there to be a role model and to guide your children to become responsible healthy beings. so would you want your child to smoke pot? some people would say yes. some people would say no, and some wouldnt care either way. so i guess it depends on which of those catagories you fall into.

but yeah i mean other than stated issues as far as my development and stuff goes I am fine, and I would say unusually artistic. (i can play almost any instrument without instruction)


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

my friend confided in me that she smoked pot during pregnancy, her daughter who is 5 does not speak well, I can't understand her, she also has other learning difficulties and and they keep doing tests to see if she is autistic. I wouldnt recommend it to anybody, Yeah some kids turn out fine others dont, why risk it?


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I'd only do it if it were safer than any other alternative - say if you had some health condition and otherwise had to take a medicine that was even worse during pregnancy and marijuana was an alternative that wasn't as bad. But as far as recreational use? No, I can't even imagine.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Theoretically, if I had smoked during pregnancy, my kids would have turned out developmentally normal-to-advanced. Hypothetically.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I absolutely had to take medicine for a health condition while I was pregnant that I'd never give to a newborn. I'm sure many mothers do. I wouldn't smoke marijuana when pregnant either (well I don't smoke regardless) but that isn't really a good argument against it. I don't give solid foods or water to a newborn either. But I ingest both.


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

i dont see why someone would use it for nausea, why not use something proven safe? there's probably tons of alternatives.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
theoretically, if i had smoked during pregnancy, my kids would have turned out developmentally normal-to-advanced. Hypothetically.

rofl!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gruver* 
i recently had a discussion about this with a friend. i don't know, for sure, a lot of women that smoked pot while pregnant, just some that i suspect did. the friend i was talking to said the only commonality she has seen across women she knows who smoked while pregnant was a lazy eye. of course, my DS has a slightly lazy eye and i didn't smoke while pregnant with him.

I had a seriously lazy eye, which was corrected by surgery in my 20s. My mom wouldn't even consider smoking pot, when pregnant or otherwise. I've also known people who I'm pretty sure smoked pot in pregnancy (they've never said so, but call it an educated guess). None of their children have lazy eyes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpea333* 
my friend confided in me that she smoked pot during pregnancy, her daughter who is 5 does not speak well, I can't understand her, she also has other learning difficulties and and they keep doing tests to see if she is autistic. I wouldnt recommend it to anybody, Yeah some kids turn out fine others dont, why risk it?

Do you or your friend have any reason to think that's because of the pot? My sister never smoked pot when she was pregnant - heck, she hasn't smoked pot in a couple of decades. _None_ of her children spoke clearly at age 5. Her twins will be 6 in June, and are just becoming clearly comprehensible. Her oldest is almost 14, and still has a speech impediment from learning to speak so late (speech therapy in school - I could understand _maybe_ 1 word in 12 before that, and I spent time with him every day). No pot. No substance abuse, including alcohol. One of her children is actually brilliant, but nobody knew it until he started school...and it's almost the end of first grade, and he's still difficult to understand when he speaks.

My biggest reason for avoiding things like pot (aside from not liking pot at all) isn't that I think it will harm my children. It's that, if my child isn't freaking perfect, there will always be some busybody ready to blame it on something I did when I was pregnant.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpea333* 
i dont see why someone would use it for nausea, why not use something proven safe? there's probably tons of alternatives.

What's been proven to be safer than pot?


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 6, 2009)

My husband has close friends (a couple) who smoked before, during, and after both babies. The oldest is on track developmentally and the youngest was born with a severe port wine stain (and the associated difficulties), FWIW. I am not assessing these facts, just reporting them per the OP's request







.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
What's been proven to be safer than pot?

exactly.

You can research legal meds often prescribed for morning sickness (or other pregnancy related conditions) and come up with scary side effects and their impact on the fetus. The problem with MJ is that there is just not a lot of info out there; but what does exist, points to it being safer than pretty much any pharmaceutical on the market today (including Tylenol, which is deemed safe during pregnancy).


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
That reminds me... my MIL was mentioning that someone in town who allegedly smokes pot







had babies with clef palates and she went off on this entire rant about how weed causes that.







Not sure if she knew or not at the time that we were huge pot heads (we were in college, and definitely into the weed at that time), but she was ranting and ranting about it. I've never met anyone that I actually KNOW smokes pot and had a baby with clef palate, but I do have a friend who I'm pretty sure DOESN'T and had a son with a clef lip. She's sure she did everything right and was heartbroken when her son had a birth defect of this nature. I feel bad that people like my mother-in-law probably assume that she was smoking up all that time (whether or not that's wrong) and it caused that. *sigh* Like somehow it's HER FAULT. Bleh.

My DD was born with a tongue and lip tie...but I don't think that has anything to do with my pot use. Her father and his siblings all had issues with tongue and lip tie so it's obviously genetic. They just weren't diagnosed as babies because they were bottlefed.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
exactly.

You can research legal meds often prescribed for morning sickness (or other pregnancy related conditions) and come up with scary side effects and their impact on the fetus.

I'm going to do a lot more research on drugs, in general, before I have this baby. After a c-section, moms here are routinely given a drug called Voltaren (generic name is dicoflenac) by suppository. I was given it after dd, without being told, until it came time to insert the second one (they gave me the first while the spinal was still active). I got it with ds2, as well. When I had Aaron, they gave it to me in the hospital, and then sent me home with a prescription for it. So...I took it, but after a couple of days, I found myself wondering why they'd given me a prescription this time, when I'd been in surgical recovery the other two times, as well. I did a bit of digging and found that it can cause gastro-intestinal side effects, and is not proven safe for breastfeeding mothers - the drug does pass into breastmilk, and the safe level isn't known.

So, I can't have a glass of wine, according to many, because the safe level of alcohol consumption isn't known. But, it's okay to give me drugs while I'm establishing breastfeeding, that have no known safe level for breastfeeding mothers - and not even _tell_ me?? I don't trust medications.

It also seems more than a little bizarre to me that they routinely give something that's known to cause gastro-intestinal problems (inc. ulcers) to women who are already recovering from _abdominal surgery_. WTH?

Anyway - the real problem I had with it is that they're also concerned. Nothing else explains why they gave me a prescription to take home when I had no living baby...but didn't give me such a prescription when I was a breastfeeding mother. To me, that says that _they_ aren't even sure it's safe...and I think a woman has the right to be informed of that fact.

But...if there'd been any suspicion that I'd smoked _pot_ (gasp in horror now, ladies), they'd have probably come down on me like a ton of bricks. Guess it's only okay to potentially endanger babies if you have a medical degree.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

I smoked it when we conceived DS, but not while I was pg with him. H smoked it in the house before DS arrived and I'm sure I inhaled some of it at one point, but DS came out just fine. He weighed in at a healthy weight. As had no health issues, no developmental issues....he's off the charts on height, weight, BMI, etc., Couldn't ask for a more perfect and healthy child!!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

On the general topic of pot, I'll also add a personal observation.

Most of the heavy recreational users I've known (not all, but a significant majority - at least 80%) have had _crappy_ diets. They eat really, really badly. If they continue to do so when pregnant (some have, some haven't), I'd expect that to impact on their babies, too. If someone smokes pot, and also exists on a diet of chips, candy, McD's burgers and pop (soda), who's to say what causes what if their baby has issues, yk? I've known pregnant women who probably - not exaggerating - ate less than five servings of fruits and veggies _per week_ (per month, in a couple cases). I truly believe that's more damaging than pot...although the fact that pot is generally smoked does concern me. Smoking really isn't good for a person's body.


----------



## gruver (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I had a seriously lazy eye, which was corrected by surgery in my 20s. My mom wouldn't even consider smoking pot, when pregnant or otherwise. I've also known people who I'm pretty sure smoked pot in pregnancy (they've never said so, but call it an educated guess). None of their children have lazy eyes.


right. like i said, my DS has one and i didn't smoke with him. i was simply answering the question about _potential_ outcomes. this whole thread is anecdata.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeliphish* 
Try working for social services and seeing these "crack babies" in real life and then telling me that they are "fine" in the long run. A couple of articles are not the end all be all of medical science.







:

I've worked with many substance-exposed babies. The WORST effects that I see (and the medical literature/research does back this up) are from the malnutrition/abuse/homelessness that their mothers experience. Harm reduction works well in improving outcomes- house and feed the mothers and the babies are bigger, healthier and have better outcomes despite the drug use.

The effects of crack seen in the research are pretty much exactly the same as extreme poverty- go figure...

(not that I'm advocating smoking crack during pregnancy, but I sure am advocating harm reduction for addicted mothers)


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm so surprised that in this day and age pot is still being compared to crack...
But anyway, I know many women who have used thc ( you don't have to smoke it to get the wonderful effects of it) during pregnancy. Especially early pregnancy. Myself included. My children are completely healthy and intelligent, and handsome. ( LOL Threw the handsome in at last moment) It's a myth that pot smokers are drug addicts and have bad diets.


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I had a seriously lazy eye, which was corrected by surgery in my 20s. My mom wouldn't even consider smoking pot, when pregnant or otherwise. I've also known people who I'm pretty sure smoked pot in pregnancy (they've never said so, but call it an educated guess). None of their children have lazy eyes.

Do you or your friend have any reason to think that's because of the pot? My sister never smoked pot when she was pregnant - heck, she hasn't smoked pot in a couple of decades. _None_ of her children spoke clearly at age 5. Her twins will be 6 in June, and are just becoming clearly comprehensible. Her oldest is almost 14, and still has a speech impediment from learning to speak so late (speech therapy in school - I could understand _maybe_ 1 word in 12 before that, and I spent time with him every day). No pot. No substance abuse, including alcohol. One of her children is actually brilliant, but nobody knew it until he started school...and it's almost the end of first grade, and he's still difficult to understand when he speaks.

My biggest reason for avoiding things like pot (aside from not liking pot at all) isn't that I think it will harm my children. It's that, if my child isn't freaking perfect, there will always be some busybody ready to blame it on something I did when I was pregnant.


it's not just a speech impediment, she has some learning disabilities too. I donn't think that all children who have disabilities, have parents who smoked pot... and I think it's great that the majority of people who have smoked pot had children without any problems.


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
What's been proven to be safer than pot?

a peppermint.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpea333* 
a peppermint.

Yeah - but I mean safer than pot, and still _works_. I've heard of people settling some mild queasiness with a peppermint. I've never heard of anyone actually getting vomiting under control with a peppermint - and I have heard of people doing so with pot.

In any case, most modern peppermints are loaded with sugar, and that's not good for a baby, either...


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpea333* 
a peppermint.

LOL- I would imagine that by the time a pregnant woman is willing to give pot a try in order to control her hyperemesis that she is looooong past the point of sucking on a peppermint.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Haven't read the replies . . .

As far as I know, my mom smoked during both her pregnancies. I am the high achiever, academic, Type A kid, and my sister is the artist. Both of us were perfectly healthy.


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi* 
LOL- I would imagine that by the time a pregnant woman is willing to give pot a try in order to control her hyperemesis that she is looooong past the point of sucking on a peppermint.

Well I wouldn't recommend a joint, I smoked a joint 2 months ago and felt sicker than i ever felt, I drank alot of water but i was insatiable, I kept waking up in the nite gasping for air because my mouth and throat were so dry. I thought i was going to die. The next morning I felt like i had a hangover, totally dried out.. Not saying everybody reacts the same,


----------



## MommyofHero (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mountaingirl79* 
I'm so surprised that in this day and age pot is still being compared to crack...
But anyway, I know many women who have used thc ( you don't have to smoke it to get the wonderful effects of it) during pregnancy. Especially early pregnancy. Myself included. My children are completely healthy and intelligent, and handsome. ( LOL Threw the handsome in at last moment) It's a myth that pot smokers are drug addicts and have bad diets.

very well said!
generally speaking, the people who categorize pot with hard, synthetic drugs are simply ignorant of its physically healing qualities and spiritually enlightening effects. i consider pot an HERB, not a drug. and it's fantastic to cook with!








anyone who does the research knows that it's harmless for pregnancy/ breastfeeding.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpea333* 
Well I wouldn't recommend a joint, I smoked a joint 2 months ago and felt sicker than i ever felt, I drank alot of water but i was insatiable, I kept waking up in the nite gasping for air because my mouth and throat were so dry. I thought i was going to die. The next morning I felt like i had a hangover, totally dried out.. Not saying everybody reacts the same,

um, are you sure that was pot??? i've smoked a lot of pot, and i've never had an experience like that.

however, i didn't smoke pot while pg (or since) so i have nothing to contribute to this thread! (seriously!)


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpea333* 
Well I wouldn't recommend a joint, I smoked a joint 2 months ago and felt sicker than i ever felt, I drank alot of water but i was insatiable, I kept waking up in the nite gasping for air because my mouth and throat were so dry. I thought i was going to die. The next morning I felt like i had a hangover, totally dried out.. Not saying everybody reacts the same,

I've got to second readytobedone...was it laced or something? I smoked pot daily for a few years (and to excess for at least a year of that), and I never felt anything like that - nor did any of my pothead friends. Admittedly, we're not a huge sample, but if you add in stories one pothead would tell another who would tell another, and it would end up as part of the local "pot mythology", I think I'd have heard something if it were at all common.

I've known lots of people who used pot for nausea...not necessarily in pregnancy, but in general. Most got at least some benefit, and none had it aggravated.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
On the general topic of pot, I'll also add a personal observation.

Most of the heavy recreational users I've known (not all, but a significant majority - at least 80%) have had _crappy_ diets. They eat really, really badly. If they continue to do so when pregnant (some have, some haven't), I'd expect that to impact on their babies, too. If someone smokes pot, and also exists on a diet of chips, candy, McD's burgers and pop (soda), who's to say what causes what if their baby has issues, yk? I've known pregnant women who probably - not exaggerating - ate less than five servings of fruits and veggies _per week_ (per month, in a couple cases). I truly believe that's more damaging than pot...although the fact that pot is generally smoked does concern me. Smoking really isn't good for a person's body.

I have wondered the same thing, Storm Bride. Alcohol as well. I doubt that women who drink heavily during pregnancy tend to eat very well or take good care of themselves in other ways.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I smoked with DD and I know lots of other people who smoked while pg but had otherwise extremely healthy lifestyles. Mostly raw vegan, all organic, grow your own food types. All our children are very healthy with no issues at all. I wouldn't hesitate doing it again.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpea333* 
Well I wouldn't recommend a joint, I smoked a joint 2 months ago and felt sicker than i ever felt, I drank alot of water but i was insatiable, I kept waking up in the nite gasping for air because my mouth and throat were so dry. I thought i was going to die. The next morning I felt like i had a hangover, totally dried out.. Not saying everybody reacts the same,

Yeah some pot will do that. There are many many different types of pot though. There are different types that are specifically good for different ailments.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

great post, AverysMomma

and that's what I was getting at by saying that many women will take something likeTylenol for pain during pregnancy, because their OB gives them "OK". I'm not saying it's necessarily dangerous (I took it myself for headaches) it's just that the same people are shocked at the idea of using MJ during pregnancy, or breastfeeding, or at all... simply because it's an illegal drug so therefore it must be bad for your body, and certainly for your unborn baby's body.

It reminds me of pregnant women who agree to Cytotec after refusing to try EPO... you know, cause it's not approved by the FDA


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't smoke pot, but the "there are probably tons of alternatives" argument bugs me, too. People say that about my migraine headaches. I take pretty strong medicine for them. Yes, there are a lot of alternatives for headaches. Which I can't take for various medical reasons, or that don't work for me. It is really frustrating for me when people recommend peppermint for my headaches, and I bet it's annoying for people dealing with severe morning sickness too.


----------



## MommyofHero (Sep 9, 2008)

hahahaha! thanks, Averysmama









i am looking forward to the day where we can be "green parents," grow and enjoy god's natural medicinal herbs, and not be tagged as criminals.


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *readytobedone* 
um, are you sure that was pot??? i've smoked a lot of pot, and i've never had an experience like that.

however, i didn't smoke pot while pg (or since) so i have nothing to contribute to this thread! (seriously!)

really you never had the pasties?? My husband also smoked pot not to long ago and on a seperate occasion and had a similar reaction, maybe it has something to do with anxiety/panic disorder we have, but both of us vowed never to try it again. My husband used to smoke alot of pot and he stopped because he did like the effects it had on him after awhile.


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I don't smoke pot, but the "there are probably tons of alternatives" argument bugs me, too. People say that about my migraine headaches. I take pretty strong medicine for them. Yes, there are a lot of alternatives for headaches. Which I can't take for various medical reasons, or that don't work for me. It is really frustrating for me when people recommend peppermint for my headaches, and I bet it's annoying for people dealing with severe morning sickness too.

I take anxiety medicine that people think i shouldn't because they're addictive, but I did stop when I was pregnant even though my doctor said it would be okay for me to take an ativan if I wanted too.


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyofHero* 
hahahaha! thanks, Averysmama









i am looking forward to the day where we can be "green parents," grow and enjoy god's natural medicinal herbs, and not be tagged as criminals.

I have nothing against pot, should be legal, would prefer it to anxiety pills if it didn't give me an anxiety attack, but i wouldn't smoke it if I was pregnant even if I could.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpea333* 
hmmm wow, nope I'm not a big pharmaceutical fan either, never heard of those drugs, I dont use those kind of cleaners and I dont vax. And I wasn't talking about presciptions, just stuff that doesn't make your pupils dilate, and is natural.


...last I knew, weed was pretty darn natural.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nature* 
...last I knew, weed was pretty darn natural.









hee hee hee


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpea333* 
really you never had the pasties?? My husband also smoked pot not to long ago and on a seperate occasion and had a similar reaction, maybe it has something to do with anxiety/panic disorder we have, but both of us vowed never to try it again. My husband used to smoke alot of pot and he stopped because he did like the effects it had on him after awhile.

I stopped because I didn't like the effects, too. But, those effects were psychological. After a few years of heavy smoking, I started getting _really_ self-conscious and a little paranoid when I smoked it, and that was just no fun at all. I never had any of the physical effects, though.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

I haven't followed this post at all but I would think that if your going to smoke pot while pregnant/breastfeeding.....you should grow it yourself to make sure you know it's "safe". I remember the weed I used to smoke in H.S. and college and it just looked gunky.


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

Nature said:


> ...last I knew, weed was pretty darn natural.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I did accidentally about two days after conception, having convinced myself that after all, I wasn't pregnant the last six months, so why this time? But I also had 3 servings of alcohol that night and we know that's no good. I am not a regular smoker so there was not a lot of stuff in my system anyway. My midwife said that at that point, not much was passing through to the fetus, but uh, hopefully it was all out of my system by the time she started sucking nutrients out.

Pot is natural but so are alcohol, arsenic, and mercury. Natural to me is NOT what would make it safe during pregnancy. Anything that has that strong of an effect on mom is going to affect the fetus, though I have no idea what that would be since I haven't seen any good studies on it.

As for my child, she's two and a half and she acts like it. Somehow I doubt that she would be significantly different had I not gone ahead and enjoyed the party that night!


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

lol @ AverysMom and I'm right there wit cha!









dd#1- NO USE OF POT, nothing, not even a cup of coffee: Full term, 8'10", very healthy and very smart. However, she's got serious mental issues. (genetic mental illness on both sides) No real artistic talent, creative in a utilitarian way, not compassionate. She's 20.

dd#2- first trimester use for nausea. (was also on SSRI







) 2 weeks early, 6'8", very healthy, smart, born with a heart murmur, (gone now) which could be the SSRI's or could have been "normal". I 100% do NOT think it was the pot. Super compassionate & creative. She's 11.

dd#3- mostly daily use throughout pg. Water broke @ 31 weeks, didn't deliver until 35 weeks, healthy 5lb. baby. Smart, happy, meeting milestones. Very observant and inquisitive. She's a signer & EC'r, Just started walking this week and finally got her top two teeth (her only two







) She's 14 mos.

What have I decided from all of this?
Not much about why bad things happen to good people (or vice versa) or why people LOVE to blame some things and not others somewhat predictably where the $'s flow.
MJ is GOOD. VERY GOOD.
Smoking is bad... VERY BAD.
I do not believe that THC is an unhealthy or dangerous drug, nor do I believe that the PLANT caused any "problems" for me or my children.
I would use MJ again while pg if I seemed to need it or want it. I would definitely BURN it less, even though I am "unsure" if it had anything to do with my water rupturing at 31 weeks.
There were/are other high factors on the list of "causes" that I can't deny.

I definitely believe it is medicinal and obviously a gift of nature that is ridiculously regulated by people who don't belong there. I have to remember that these lawmakers are the same ones that tell me I can't collect rainwater on my property for my own use.
I have lots of opinions about it, but I won't do it... you asked not for that.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Averysmama, I agree with your post except on one small level:

Zofran, just like pot, has not been proven to be unsafe in pregnancy. There are no known adverse effects in animal studies and no case reports of adverse effects in humans. I do see the point you were making --that there could be risks to the alternatives to pot for hyperemesis treatment, and I agree, but in this specific case, the risks are very low.

As far as the rest of it goes, I think pot is a valid treatment for several medical disorders and I don't have a problem with someone using it in that way while pregnant or breastfeeding. I do not feel that the risks are very significant in either situation.

I do think people should be mindful of their state of mind when using it, becuase in my personal experience it doesn't take much ---even just one or two hits sometimes--- to make you feel somewhat high. Maybe you won't be loaded, it would just be like having one or two drinks, but it could effect your ability to care for children and so I think people should be careful of that.

I have personally considered using pot to treat my hyperemesis. If it were legal, I absolutely would do it.


----------



## PeacefulSprout (Mar 31, 2009)

I think that if anything were to be wrong with my babies at birth or later on, I would blame myself!! So, no smoking here! And no advil, coffee, etc...


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Theoretically, if I had smoked during pregnancy, my kids would have turned out developmentally normal-to-advanced. Hypothetically.









:
lol


----------



## Sailor (Jun 13, 2006)

My mom and dad grew pot in their backyard! It's how they bought my diapers, lol. No - seriously. It was Poland, right after Marshall Law was declared. And everything was rationed. They had extra money to get me necessities because of their little organic garden, to put it subtly. My mom smoked it while pregnant - not to excess, but once in awhile. She also had a glass of wine now and then. However, we're from eastern Europe. Enough said on the alcohol.









I'm 26, doing well in life, and a member of Mensa. So, obviously, it didn't affect me.









However, like the pp said - I think anecdotes like this are meaningless. You'd need a real, clinical study to get any results that are even remotely valid. But, since no one is going to get a bunch of pregnant women to smoke pot against the control group ... a study like that won't be available any time soon. Maybe a worldwide questionnaire could do it, but even then it could be biased.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

I wouldn't touch it even if it were legal, but then again, I don't do ANY recreational drugs and find smoking in general to be unappealing.

That said, having endured 6+ months of miserable morning sickness with 4 pregnancies, I can understand the appeal of the anti-nausea properties of THC.

That said, I have indulged in things like sushi, lunch meat and reasonable amounts of caffiene during pregnancy. There's something about a mostly flat Cola drink that helps me through the nausea.


----------



## barefootmama0709 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, I did...with both pregnancies. I had sciatica and was in SEVERE pain. Both my kids were huge and perfectly healthy-ODS never suffered any illness until he was 6 months when he got roseola (which is obviously not dope-related). About the crack babies?? I dated a guy who was a "crack baby". He gets less and less stable as time goes on (no, NOT DH!!!). They aren't fine. It changes the way the brain processes things.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I have removed numerous posts from this thread. Please keep in mind that differing opinions are fine, but you need to represent them respectfully. Also, please do not take direct issue with another poster.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Umm. I did accidentally with dd1. I forgot I was pregnant while at a concert with my father of all people! Obviously not enough to have an impact either way.

Bothe my neighbors did- one girl is the best reader in kindergarten the other is average (ie nothing wrong with her at all.) My cousin did both of her kids are bratty-hyper kids. Don't think it was the pot though.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 

I have personally considered using pot to treat my hyperemesis. If it were legal, I absolutely would do it.

Me too! I'd probably do it in a smokeless form though. In fact I'd do it if my job didn't drug test.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm pretty sure my mom did, and I turned out fine. I was labeled gifted in school, was reading well before kindergarten, and am as an adult I am doing everything I ever dreamed and think I've been pretty successful and talented in a variety of areas. But I don't think pot had much to do with any of those things.

Quote:

My best friend smoked non stop during her second pregnancy and her son turned out extremely smart but with ADHD. She still wonders to this day if it had anything to do with the ADHD part.
Or maybe it had something to do with the being smart part? You never know...

I hate how pot is so villified.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
I didn't ... but my husband's half sister did. Supposedly her doctor even told her, if his pregnant patients were going to do anything, drug or alcohol wise, pot would be his pick.


My SIL's doctor told her if smoking a joint would calm her down and relax her, then by all means do it - much better than being stressed out. Her son was born in 1980.

FWIW, her son is earning his PhD in New York.

Makes me WISH I had smoked it, maybe my four's future would be full of PhD's! LOL!

I don't think it's a big deal. There's not many "conclusive" studies about it. If it were something I enjoyed, I may have partaken...


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpea333* 
I take anxiety medicine that people think i shouldn't because they're addictive, but I did stop when I was pregnant even though my doctor said it would be okay for me to take an ativan if I wanted too.

It's great that worked for you, but it won't work for everyone. I had another child to take care of when pregnant, and I was unable to take care of her when I had a headache, unless I took medicine. My headaches are too severe and I can't function at all when I have them. And the only thing that works is very strong medicine. Sometimes people have to take medicine, including strong medicine, when pregnant.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

My friends mom (and dad) smoked pot to varying degrees with all 5 of their kids. None have any issues-in fact, the one she smoked the most with was my favorite! lol

I dont care what someone else does. To me, weed is pretty safe, and if it keeps a mom feeling good, eating, etc, I dont see the harm in it. This is coming from someone who doesnt even touch the stuff-although I'm concidering trying it again in a few years (I tried it once in middle school and ended up in the ER with an athsma attack, lol).

IMO-if you're going to do weed while pregnant and want to minimize the risks, use a vaporizer instead. Honestly its better, period, since any smoking is hard on your lungs, and from what I've heard you A.) get a smoother high and B.) the weed lasts longer/you use less. I'd also look for a good, reputable seller-or grow it yourself if you can. Buying crap off the street isnt a good idea, who knows what they added to it. But high quality, organic (or close to it) weed is pretty danged safe. Thats just my opinion though; I'd be more afraid of someone putting some chemical in it before I got to it, then smoking the weed itself.

Actually, I'm having a ton of morning sickness this pregnancy....hmmmmmm...


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

There is a cannabis mamas tribe, there are tons of posts and links to articles and studies.
I once came across an article about a study done in jamaica, through a midwifery service. One control group used marajuana daily, the other once a month or less. The differences were very slight, and in favor of the pot babies- cried less, talked earlier, higher apgar scores at birth, etc. BUT later it came out that the study was flawed, the pot moms also tended to be of a higher educational background and income bracket, so the two groups might have differences regardless.


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
I wouldn't touch it even if it were legal, but then again, I don't do ANY recreational drugs and find smoking in general to be unappealing.

That said, having endured 6+ months of miserable morning sickness with 4 pregnancies, I can understand the appeal of the anti-nausea properties of THC.

That said, I have indulged in things like sushi, lunch meat and reasonable amounts of caffiene during pregnancy. There's something about a mostly flat Cola drink that helps me through the nausea.

Caffeine is a recreational drug, so you are using a recreational drug- caffeine- in cola to help with nausea.

Next pregnancy i absolutely will if i have nausea like the last time. However i live where it is decriminalised so there is much less of a legal risk for me- as in a fine if i get caught with it.


----------



## TheBluebird (Dec 20, 2006)

I didn't smoke pot while pregnant except for one time before I knew I was pg.









But, hypothetically, if my mother had smoked pot with all 3 of her children, we'd all be of above average intelligence.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
That said, I have indulged in things like sushi, lunch meat and reasonable amounts of caffiene during pregnancy. There's something about a mostly flat Cola drink that helps me through the nausea.

Wow, if that's an indulgence, to have healthy sushi, yummy lunch meat, and safe coffee, count me in! I'm so glad no one ever told me I couldn't eat those foods, or enjoy my coffee addiction (several pots a day, both while preggo and nursing)... the rules some docs think you have to live by are borderline crazy!!

I _indulged_ in a lot, I guess! I ate what I wanted and drank as much coffee as I could!


----------



## Landover (Oct 12, 2007)

I have no idea if pot would do anything bad to a baby and neither do any of you for that matter. Yep, some babies are great and their moms love to brag about getting high more often then Snoop, and other babies are not okay. I am quite certain we will never know as the idea of a controled study like this is laughable.

Here's my question... Why? Yep, I see everyone who is talking how they don't get as sick if they smoke pot. Let's say I smoke up when preggo (of course, to control my morning sickness) and my kiddo has trouble learning to read. Do I really want to wonder forever if it was the pot? Do I really want to wonder if it probably would have been better just to let nature and my pregnancy do what it was doing and me toss my cookies more often (sans smoking dope when pregnant). I also find it funny that folks think that pot is okay my high frustose corn syrup and pain management drugs are the devil. I think I will stick to my occational Sprite and throw up when pregnant as opposed to doing drugs when pregnant.

**If I did decide to smoke pot when pregnant, I certainly would not do so during the first trimester. Not much cool about lighting up on the day the optic nerve forms.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battymama* 
Caffeine is a recreational drug, so you are using a recreational drug- caffeine- in cola to help with nausea.


In the US, caffeine is a food additive, not classified as a recreational drug. It's naturally occurring in chocolate and tea, which are not illegal by any means.

I've been told by several OBs that moderate amounts of caffeine during pregnancy is just fine, so I've never felt guilty about that flat Coca Cola, glass of iced tea, or chocolate bar.


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
In the US, caffeine is a food additive, not classified as a recreational drug. It's naturally occurring in chocolate and tea, which are not illegal by any means.

I've been told by several OBs that moderate amounts of caffeine during pregnancy is just fine, so I've never felt guilty about that flat Coca Cola, glass of iced tea, or chocolate bar.

Oh i am not saying its not relatively safe, i drink it myself. I also use it to help with migraines. However it is still a drug- the way it works on the body means it is a drug. Just because it is legal doesn't mean it is not a recreational substance, same as alcohol and nicotine.

Many drugs are naturally occurring thc being one of them. My point is that just because it is legal doesn't automatically= safe, and illegal doesn't= unsafe.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Landover* 
I also find it funny that folks think that pot is okay my high fructose corn syrup and pain management drugs are the devil.

hum.. Plant v. chemically modified plant and chemical.

I find it funny that people think chemically modified foods are ok and weed isn't!







I don't do drugs either, just smoke pot.


----------



## simplify4balance (Jul 21, 2009)

I smoked- my first daughter is nothing short of a genius.
My OB sneak drug tested me and the baby after birth.
Baby tested neg. for marijuana.
Really made me feel better about smoking it while pregnant.
I assume it did not cross the placenta since she was neg.


----------



## aihcalappa (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *appalachia* 







Can they do that? Just drug test you without your knowledge or consent?

Yes, they can. They did it to me.

I was a young mother with no health insurance when my first daughter was born. I went to a clinic for my prenatal care. In one of the screenings/questionnaires they asked if I'd ever done any drugs and I answered yes, to be honest. I didn't know that it would bite me in the rear! I had smoked pot and done a few other things (lsd) several years before and let them know that I had done some recreational drugs in the past. I didn't think much of it as the pregnancy progressed. When I had her they told me that they drug tested us both and that we had to stay at the hospital for an extra day for "observation" I was shocked.


----------



## purplemoon (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *appalachia* 







Can they do that? Just drug test you without your knowledge or consent?

They did it to me too. Once at labor and delivery and once at my first prenatal appointment with my first. I guess because I did answer that 10 years before I had smoked pot and tried LSD? Or, maybe because my OB who learned I had just quit smoking on learning I was pregnant (cigs) wrote in my chart that I was a "nicotine abuser".

I never once thought he was normal after that and really, should have ran far and fast.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

I didn't smoke pot for either of my pregnancies but really wish I had at least had access to it! Things just timed out that I didn't know anyone with any connections right then, but I get HORRIBLE nausea/vomiting for 90% of my 9 months, where I lose weight and can't keep food down. I would have been a LOT happier and healthier if I had that option at the time. FWIW I do know quite a few women who have smoked during their pregnancies, and their kids are normal, healthy, and happy. If I felt like I needed to, I wouldn't hesitate to use it to keep me from ending up in the hospital from dehydration and weight loss.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I smoked a bit, here and there. There have been no developmental problems in ds that we have seen.


----------

